# MAC dupe for L'Oreal Aishwarya's Beige l/s?



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 22, 2008)

So L'Oreal color riche Aishwarya's Beige was my first ever lipstick (I haven't gotten much better, I only own three lipsticks now!) and I absolutely some the color. BUT I HATE THE SMELL AND TASTE!!!

I love this color but I seriously can't wear it for extended period of time, the smell makes me nauseous

Does anyone know any MAC or high end (just better smelling) version of this color. I'm so sad, that color is perfect for the look I'm doing for a date tonight, but I can't wear it cuz it smells so bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*NOTE* By smelling bad I mean the smell that is usually associated with (usually cheap) lipsticks. I know for sure that it hasn't gone bad!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 7, 2008)

*Bump*

I was about to ask this same question, can anyone recommend a lipliner also? 

TIA!


----------



## woolyowl (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, I wish I knew the answer...I totally know what you mean, it's such a nice color, but the smell...somehow it reminds me of plastic and seafood??

The closest match I've found is Shag l/s layered with a little Sci-fi-delity and topped with Deep Sigh tendertone.


----------



## kelcia (Aug 9, 2008)

mmm. I love this color too, so i'm gonna give this a slight bump. I think i'll take it with me to the MAC store next time I get a chance to stop by.

That's funny, mine doesn't smell like that at ALL. Smells fine. maybe you got one from a bad batch?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_mmm. I love this color too, so i'm gonna give this a slight bump. I think i'll take it with me to the MAC store next time I get a chance to stop by.

That's funny, mine doesn't smell like that at ALL. Smells fine. maybe you got one from a bad batch?_

 
Mine doesn't stink either, but I'm afraid they'll discontinue this soon, so I was wanting to know if there was a similar color in MAC that I could switch to and not have to worry about it ever being DC


----------



## woolyowl (Aug 27, 2008)

Ah, I'm such an idiot...I don't have Aishwarya's Beige, I have Eva's Caramel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So that's what I was trying to dupe in my earlier post!  Got them confused...But yeah, all Loreal lipsticks I've tried have the same odor and flavor, so I don't think it's a batch issue.


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I know what you mean, its a kind of "perfumed chewinggum taste and smell", isn't it ?? 

I hate this smell, too, and one lipstick I bought some time ago I haven't used because of this uncomfortable taste and smell.

Please, post a link or swatch for the colour you need, so that we are able to  give you suitable rec. of MAC lippies.

I personally don't know the colour of Aishwarya's lippie ..., but I'm quite sure I could give you a rec. if I see the colour.


----------

